# DS #3369: Mario and Luigi RPG 3 (Japan)



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4485^^





Piracy bypass cheat for this release


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty soon. I just discovered this Japanese version was to be released on the 11th of this month!

I probably won't try it though, I have loads of other games to play and playing a non-English RPG isn't fun anyway.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll wait for the english version.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 8, 2009)

haha nice. will be waiting for localized since i cant read japanese -.-
heard theres piracy protection
nintendo's gettin annoying. they know we can just make patches to bypass...why bother?


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice nice, earlier is always better!


----------



## Defiance (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoa!  I wasn't expecting this for awhile!


----------



## skawo96 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Noitora (Feb 8, 2009)

hehe, I'm gonna give this a try


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, finally, I'm just downloading it. I hope this game is better than the earlier game.


----------



## B-BoyMP (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, i am waiting now for the EU version, thanks for this release


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering, do you think Mario & Luigi RPG 4 would be released on the new DSi which could make for a camera gimmick or on the Wii which could make for some motion gimmicks?


----------



## ahtin (Feb 8, 2009)

CycloDS/DSTT work
EZ5i fail when save


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the Japanese boxarts for the series


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 8, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, do you think Mario & Luigi RPG 4 would be released on the new DSi which could make for a camera gimmick or on the Wii which could make for some motion gimmicks?


Technically, this game was released on DSi.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Seeing that the focus is now on Bowser.. shouldn't it be called "Mario & Luiggi & Bowser"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just saying.. wasn't expecting this so soon.. will wait for the english version though


----------



## Sabri23 (Feb 8, 2009)

So FAST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i already beated 2 japannese games : tales of hearts and pokemon platinum , so i dont want to see other japanese text , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting for the eng version


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 8, 2009)

This game works on CycloDS, but not on M3 Real Wait..


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that this game would be released so early.


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 8, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty soon. I just discovered this Japanese version was to be released on the 11th of this month!
> 
> Yeah, it's made me pretty nostalgic, too.
> 
> ...



If it doesn't work on M3 Sakura then there's no point to it, at least for over half a year.


----------



## Narin (Feb 8, 2009)

This game does indeed have a piracy check! Though as it is the same method used in the previous games, it may work on some flashcards already. For the others, I have made a piracy bypass cheat.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134315


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it also works on a DS right?

I think he means that new Mario & Luigi would only work on the DSi, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## skawo96 (Feb 8, 2009)

Works on R4 with Ys Menu


----------



## Zaiga (Feb 8, 2009)

I wasn't expecting this so early. But I'll wait for the English release.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 8, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, do you think Mario & Luigi RPG 4 would be released on the new DSi which could make for a camera gimmick or on the Wii which could make for some motion gimmicks?


Probably not. This game was announced with the DSi. If I'm not mistaken it will be launched in the US as a DSi launch title as well. That said, it works just as good in the DS Lite or even the old DS (Phat).


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only DSi exclusive games are the DSiWare ones.. No one will release retail DSi games.. don't be stupid..


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I think too, why would they make a game DSi only? 
Much more people still have a DS Lite, the sales for a DS game will be much higher then for a DSi game.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 8, 2009)

Or at least they'll all be bought then people will file lawsuits because they dont watch what they buy when they're stuck with a DSi game and DSL hardware to run it on. So sales will be high because people don't pay attention to the "buyer beware" ideology


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, didn't expect the game to be released this soon. Wasn't expecting it until Spring. Maybe I should pay closer attention to the DS Scene news more. 

Like many of people, I'll wait for the English version. More reasons to finish Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time!


----------



## Langin (Feb 8, 2009)

are translators going to translate the game? or is the english game out soon?

*Posts merged*

are translators going to translate the game? or is the english game out soon?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2009)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> are translators going to translate the game? or is the english game out soon?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> are translators going to translate the game? or is the english game out soon?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=133970

*Sigh*


----------



## Langin (Feb 8, 2009)

whow oops I didnt see that


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

White screen with iTouch using Sakura. Also I'm to lazy to update cheats manually.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 8, 2009)

No ones actually reported a freeze yet and from my (admittedly short) testing it doesnt actually seem to have a problem. Save works fine on emulator and various carts, it only doesn't work on bad carts like EZV. However if there is infact a problem here is the real cheat code since Narins has a mistake: 

02047C50 E3A00000
02047C54 E12FFF1E
02047FB8 E3A00000
02047FBC E12FFF1E

As i say you might not even need this. I don't think anyones played through the game enough to see if there is infact a problem.

Edit: apparently its the first battle screen
code is fixed again


----------



## hksmrchan (Feb 8, 2009)

IN B4 A GIANT SHITSTORM AND LIEK TRANSLATION PATCHES


----------



## Mailenste (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy shit, didn't expect that so soon!
Kudos to Narin!


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG I didn't expect it so soon either........
Let me jump on the wagon of the English version waiting folks ..........


----------



## Banger (Feb 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> haha nice. will be waiting for localized since i cant read japanese -.-
> heard theres piracy protection
> nintendo's gettin annoying. they know we can just make patches to bypass...why bother?




Not just Nintendo that is putting in piracy protection, other companies have been doing the same so putting all the blame on 1 single company is not very nice


----------



## Narin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok folks, check out the first post here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134315&hl=
It contains the final working code. I made a couple typos in the original code that are fixed now. Thats what I get for hacking games when I haven't slepted in over 24 hours.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 8, 2009)

holy fuck its out


whens the english version getting in stores?


----------



## megawalk (Feb 8, 2009)

finally!!! i can't wait for the europe release!
oh man i am sooo a Mario and Luigi RPG fan
its funny what happens in those games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all that comedy.

also it would be funny if somebody was smart enough to destroy every piracy protection even if they have to be released lol.
but i geuss thats a impossible thing as everything gots their own protection


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

Replaying Partners in Time in anticipation of this game, but I won't even both trying to play this Japanese version. Looks fun as heck, though. Can't wait.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 8, 2009)

So I guess the Mario and Luigi RPG series is
1) Super star saga
2) Partners in time
3) 3?

aww... no SMRPG goodness for DS?


----------



## skawo96 (Feb 8, 2009)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> So I guess the Mario and Luigi RPG series is
> 1) Super star saga
> 2) Partners in time
> 3) 3?
> ...


No.

Japan games are called

1) ML: RPG
2) ML: RPG 2x2
3) ML: RPG 3!!!


----------



## Zyenet (Feb 8, 2009)

I certainly wasn't surprised that it got released early. I actually expected it of Xenophobia. Relatively on-par with their early Platinum release. Figured they'd have it out today or tomorrow.


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 8, 2009)

checked GameFAQs for a US/Euro release date, and there is none... anyone have any idea when it's getting tossed to the rest of the world?  Or even a half assed translation?


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 8, 2009)

THIS is THE GAME I was WAITING FOR !
Too bad is in Japanese, but it looks really cool, and I've enjoyed the two previous games so much.
It's pretty much the only RPG style game that I bother to play, for some reason I can't get into any other RPG saga, included FF.
I played and finished with joy every Mario and M & L rpgs, and I'm really excited over this release.


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy Shit it's out!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now I just have to wait for my ds to arrive, then I'm gonna play the hell outta this game!


----------



## Tozarian (Feb 8, 2009)

when is the english release?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> checked GameFAQs for a US/Euro release date, and there is none... anyone have any idea when it's getting tossed to the rest of the world?  Or even a half assed translation?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Tozarian @ Feb 8 2009, 09:27 PM) when is the english release?








At least read the complete topic before you ask such a question!


----------



## Gogetagt (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone help me with this game ? I am inside Bowser when that strange Orb teach you the first secret move...but in the "training battle" i dunno how to do that


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 8, 2009)

Does this not need a patch with CycloDS?


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 8, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok mr. smart ass... I just re-read the entire thread... There is NOTHING about an US/EURO release date... so you might just wanna say you don't know, or point to a location that says...

The only "date" post in this thread is Feb 11 (the Japanese release)... dumbass


----------



## SonicRax (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, I wasn't expecting this to come out sooner than it was supposed to for some reason. Thanks for the piracy fix Narin.


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Feb 8, 2009)

Gogetagt said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with this game ? I am inside Bowser when that strange Orb teach you the first secret move...but in the "training battle" i dunno how to do that



Same problem here, and I'm running it on CycloDS.
It's their Special Attack and you're required to use it to defeat the enemies in that battle, but the command option for it is not showing up in battle. Looks like another fix is needed X_X


----------



## Mr.Mister (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait for English release, might actually buy this one depending on reviews.


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Feb 8, 2009)

the game doesnt start with supercard sd. i get 2 white screens. can someone help me?


----------



## zeoslayer16 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahh.... anti-piracy its not just nintendo even square-enix.....


----------



## kohkindachi (Feb 9, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that the US release date is possibly April 1, 2009


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 9, 2009)

April fools day... highly doubt it... Nintendo doesn't usually release games on a Wed... but still waiting on a solid release date, or even a half assed attempt at a translation!


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 9, 2009)

It's times like this when I'm reassured that the past 10 years I invested learning the language of the ninjas wasn't a waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_goes to play M&L RPG 3_*




			
				zidane_genome said:
			
		

> April fools day... highly doubt it... Nintendo doesn't usually release games on a Wed... but still waiting on a solid release date, or even a half assed attempt at a translation!


This being the high-profile game that it is, it'll probably see a stateside release.  I hope it does, I still would like to play through it in again in English.  If not, I'm up for helping out with the translation if someone starts a translation project on it.  At the very least a menu translation would definitely be doable if the ROM is hacked.


----------



## mousan (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone had manage to run it with supercard sd ?? (both slot 1 & 2)


----------



## Legobot (Feb 9, 2009)

Nobody needs to do any translating. Be patient as it is getting an English release, read any Nintendo magazine and you would know that


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 9, 2009)

It's definitely getting a stateside release.  No firm date yet, most likely out of fear of delays other high profile Nintendo games have hit in the past, but like a previous poster said, launching it at the same time as the DSi in America is a good bet.  Even if it works for DS plain, they are going to need a high profile game to feature in commercials and print ads, and Mario & Luigi 3 is an excuse to print money.

At the very least, expect Mario & Luigi 3 TV spots that feature a bit at the end that says something like "Try it on the DSi, the only system that brings you into the game on the go" even if the DSi cameras play no part in the game.


----------



## lcleong (Feb 9, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> It's definitely getting a stateside release.  No firm date yet, most likely out of fear of delays other high profile Nintendo games have hit in the past, but like a previous poster said, launching it at the same time as the DSi in America is a good bet.  Even if it works for DS plain, they are going to need a high profile game to feature in commercials and print ads, and Mario & Luigi 3 is an excuse to print money.
> 
> At the very least, expect Mario & Luigi 3 TV spots that feature a bit at the end that says something like "Try it on the DSi, the only system that brings you into the game on the go" even if the DSi cameras play no part in the game.



u talk like DSi like a 'god' or ask those stupid dslite user go change dsi


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 9, 2009)

That's nintendo's plan... change DSlite users to DSi users... just like it was their plan to change DSPhat users to DSlite users!


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think I said the DSi was good nor bad in my post.  I'm just stating what they are most likely to do based on how they've launched every Game Boy and DS model ever.

There are likely to be no real developers gambling on DSi-specific hardware outside of DSi downloads.  So Nintendo will have to use their biggest DS release of the quarter to advertise it.  Mario & Luigi 3 just happens to be it in this case, even if it doesn't feature any gameplay elements that are DSi specific.


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 9, 2009)

ahtin said:
			
		

> CycloDS/DSTT work
> EZ5i fail when save



Are u sure it works for CycloDs cos mine freezes on first battle with Bowser, works fine with AceKard2.1 but freezes when i see the special item tutorial


----------



## LUGiA (Feb 9, 2009)

does this work on M3 Reals 4.2e FW


----------



## Clau46 (Feb 9, 2009)

For any one with a M3 Real DS 

http://www.handheldsources.com/M3DS/Download_M3DSR.html

New FW

does not work


----------



## yeyezai (Feb 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Game Id: CLJJ 607C83B9
> 
> Piracy Bypass Cheat
> 02047C50 E3A00000
> ...



From 2ch


----------



## Narin (Feb 10, 2009)

yeyezai said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, someone copy and pasted the code from me xD
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134315


----------



## yeyezai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## dsttuser (Feb 10, 2009)

woo, its out, and i just found out that narin has the code for the piracy check, thank you narin


----------



## Edragon (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice ad for mario and luigi

http://blogs.ign.com/daemon-IGN/2009/01/29/111297/


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah,

Forget the game, where's the girl!
Ow, hmmz, get the game and get the girl! (no game is no girl!)


----------



## banchan (Feb 10, 2009)

Try to add the code cheat in a text file.
Patch the game using DSATM but doesnot change anything : 2 white screens on a SD slot2.


----------



## leoboiko (Feb 10, 2009)

My R4 hangs in white screen when creating a new game, or in the mic test.

Also, you guys really need to learn Japanese and be done with it.


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 11, 2009)

How absolutely amazing!  This game isn't slated for release until tomorrow.  And Retro Game Challenge is slated for release for TODAY!  I'll go look harder for where the latter IS on the forum list!



			
				leoboiko said:
			
		

> My R4 hangs in white screen when creating a new game, or in the mic test.
> 
> Also, you guys really need to learn Japanese and be done with it.



Yeah, sure, that's easier done than said.  Then they can all become as lazy as everyone else who learned Japanese.


----------



## banchan (Feb 11, 2009)

double white screens on SC card


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy crap! I'm guessing there isn't an English option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just wait.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 11, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure, that's easier done than said.  Then they can all become as lazy as everyone else who learned Japanese.


Is that sarcasm, or are you saying I'm lazy?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Feb 12, 2009)

G6 lite = fail


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 12, 2009)

Is this game playable without knowledge of Japanese?

Also is it just me or does every new JRPG released for DS have copy-protection?


----------



## g6team (Feb 12, 2009)

Please delete.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 16, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> How absolutely amazing!  This game isn't slated for release until tomorrow.  And Retro Game Challenge is slated for release for TODAY!  I'll go look harder for where the latter IS on the forum list!



What the hell are you talking about?  Games are posted on GBATemp when they're dumped, not when they're released in stores.


----------



## dsttuser (Feb 16, 2009)

I Just finished the game


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2009)

Who can do the fix version for 3369: Mario and Luigi RPG 3 (Japan)?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2009)

what do u mean who can do the fix version? if u mean does anyone has a patched version for u to try then, hmmm


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2009)

I do not know how to do it.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 17, 2009)

okay if u are using the patcher that i posted somewhere in the discussion thread:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1771446

-extract it, and anyway don mind the chinese words
-okay, put your rom and the patcher in a folder
-doubleclick on the patcher and click on the right button, the other is just info
-now double-click on your rom and there u go, ur game has been patched


----------



## mousan (Feb 20, 2009)

an update for supercard slot 2 patcher but unfortunately it doesn't fix mario rpg 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"...Slot2 Convert Software v2.69 released   Update(2009.02.20)
1. Added: Card read mode option, improve the compatibility. Almost all games works in mode1, if some games cant work, try with mode2 or mode3.
e.g. should choose mode3 for #3398
2. Fixed: The bug of some new games
3. Cant fix the bug of #3369 now because the speed problem
Importantlease backup the save files before upgrading..."


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone in the game has acheived koopa's rolling spkie ball skill, exited peach castle to save game (In the mushroom town where the doctor is) and found that on the next load, the special item for mario+luigi in the item menu and koopa's special moves are gone?

This is 27 hrs into the game. My 2nd save game which is only 17 hrs does not have this problem. I think there are still some piracy checks when the game is at the end or after koopa got the rolling spike ball skill. This is with narin's code already enabled. Without it, even the 17 hrs save game is crippled.

-----------------------------------------------

*Update : Just found out the actual cause, nothing to do with narin's code*


----------

